# Stoneridge Giveaway this Saturday!



## Vape King South (21/9/16)

The Stoneridge Shopping Center will be relaunching after its revamp this weekend! The center will be offering many specials at shops all round, and will have a draw to win a car on the day for patrons spending at any store in the center. 

In addition to this, VK Stoneridge will be giving away prizes sponsored by Blends of Distinction, Orion as well as Paulie's E-Liquid. 

There will be 41 guaranteed prizes out of 50 balloons, one which will include a starter kit. 

To qualify in popping a balloon, spend R250 or more on the day. Spend R1000 or more and pop 2 balloons. Balloons limited to 50, hence balloon limit! 

Promotion available whilst balloons last. 

Doors open 10 Am.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/9/16)

Nice


----------



## Silver (22/9/16)

Nice one @Vape King South 

Two questions if i may

1. Could you share further info on the specials you will be running on the day?

2. So one spends R250 three times in three separate transactions, does one get to pop 3 balloons?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape King South (22/9/16)

Silver said:


> Nice one @Vape King South
> 
> Two questions if i may
> 
> ...



Due to limited balloons, there will only be 2 qualifying brackets to pop a maximum of 2 balloons. R250 and R1000. 

We will also be offering our standard 5% loyalty reward points on the day as per usual.


----------



## Vape King South (22/9/16)

And just to clarify, max 2 balloons per customer on the day due to the limited amount of balloons.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

